# Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

moin-moin,

  ich habe überraschend die möglichkeit im januar ne woche urlaub zu bekommen:z!!!

  da will ich natürlich mit meinem schatz :l wegfahren!!!! egal wohin, wenn es einigermaßen warm und schön ist!!! es soll kein reiner angelurlaub werden, sondern eher ein relax-urlaub an dem ich eventuell einen oder zwei tage mit einem charterboot den bösen größeren fischen nachstellen will!!!

  wer kann mit da weiterhelfen??????? bitte, bitte, bitte!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Am besten relaxt es sich imho im Indischen Ozean.
5 Tage da ist wie 3 Wochen woanders.

Malediven, Mauritius oder Seychellen also. Wäre mein erster Gedanke.
Alles was näher ist ist nicht richtig warm im Januar...

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## sundfisher (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Norwegen, Bärenfell und ein bullernder Kamin, wärmer geht es doch wirklich nicht, relaxen kann man da tage und wochenlang und wenn die Fische rufen ist es auch nicht weit.

Christian


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Flieg nach Ägypten,dort ist es schön warm und kannst dir auch ein Boot chartern #6


----------



## voice (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

meine eltern haben ein haus in südspanien....das ist reines relaxen...
voice


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Kenia sollte auch eine Alternative sein. Big Game Zentrum dort ist Malindi!


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Am besten relaxt es sich imho im Indischen Ozean.
> 5 Tage da ist wie 3 Wochen woanders.
> 
> Malediven


 moin-moin,

 das war auch mein erster gedanke!!! leider sind die malediven restlos ausgebucht!!!!


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Norwegen, Bärenfell und ein bullernder Kamin, wärmer geht es doch wirklich nicht, relaxen kann man da tage und wochenlang und wenn die Fische rufen ist es auch nicht weit.
> 
> Christian


 moin-moin, 

 war zwar noch nie in norge (will da auch so schnell wie möglich hin) , aber dann müßte ich wohl eisangeln betreiben, oder???


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> das war auch mein erster gedanke!!! leider sind die malediven restlos ausgebucht!!!!



Hätte ich für bei einer Woche auch für zu weit weg gehalten. Wobei mein eigener Vorschlag für Dich mit Kenia auch nicht gerade nahe liegt.  :m


----------



## Fairlay (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Ich würd mal in Dubai gucken, das geht von der Strecke grade noch.


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich für bei einer Woche auch für zu weit weg gehalten. Wobei mein eigener Vorschlag für Dich mit Kenia auch nicht gerade nahe liegt. :m


 och, so eng sehe ich das nicht!!! 8std. flug gehen doch!!! ob nun 8 std. oder 4 std. das ist eigendlich egal!!!!

 ist kenia im januar wirklich gut????? mein bekannter fährt da auch immer hin!!!!

 warst du schon da????


----------



## Ralf-H (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Bintan (Indonesien) !!!
12h Flug nach Singapore, 45min Fähre = Paradies !!! (war grade da)
Siehe: www.banyantree.com unter Bintan.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Ich war selber noch nicht da, hatte es aber in die engere Wahl gezogen für meinen diesjährigen Big Game Trip. 3 Orte waren in der engeren Wahl: Malediven, Mexico und eben Kenia. Was ich so bis dato gehört habe ist das da nicht schlecht.
Wenn Du richtig Fisch fangen willst kannst Du aber auch nach Mexico ( Pazifikküste ) fliegen. Da gibt es Sailfish satt. Meinen Bericht findest Du hier: http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23767.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Ich würde meine Maid nach Norge locken. Und 10 Std. nachdem wir angekommen sind, wird mein Angelgerät komplett nachgebracht!!!! *G*G*G*G*G*


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde meine Maid nach Norge locken. Und 10 Std. nachdem wir angekommen sind, wird mein Angelgerät komplett nachgebracht!!!! *G*G*G*G*G*


 das mit dem fischen ist nicht das echte problem mit meinem weibchen!!! aber norge ist mir im zweifel wirklich zu kalt um diese jahreszeit!!!


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 was haltet ihr denn von den kanaren?????


----------



## Sockeye (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Ich kann mich Sailfisch nur anschliessen. Ostafrika ist um diese Jahreszeit genial. Kenia ist gut, da touristisch am besten erschlossen.

Also ab nach Nairobi und 3 Tage Safari und dann 4 Tage ans Meer Malindi oder Mombassa...

Falls Du scharf auf Blue Marlin bist, dann würde ich nach Zanzibar oder Pemba. Waren jedenfalls vor 30 Jahren die HotSpots...


----------



## Sockeye (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von den kanaren?????



Naja, es herrscht zwar mildes Klima, aber zum Baden und Sonneliegen ist es doch ein wenig frisch. Du musst doch deine Regierung irgendwo "parken" wenn du angeln willst...


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

naja, ich gehe mal davon aus, daß sie schon mit auf das boot kommen würde!!! aber angeln würde sie halt nicht!!!! aber hast ja recht!!! wenn urlaub, wäre baden auch schon nett!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> was haltet ihr denn von den kanaren?????



Habe auch meine Zweifel, ob Du damit gut bedient bist.


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Cabo Verde = Kapverden mit der Insel Sal oder Sao Vincente, Lotte?

Hatten gerade ein feines Reisevideo hier zuhause, sah sehr interessant und touristisch wenig erschlossen aus - trotzdem gibt´s herrliche Sandstrände, ein paar nette Hotels, Surf- und Tauchbasis und Big Game.


----------



## Lotte (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Cabo Verde = Kapverden mit der Insel Sal oder Sao Vincente, Lotte?


 moin-moin,

 bei einem blick auf meinen globus sind mir die auch untergekommen!!!! kannste mir noch genaueres dazu berichten???? eventuell einen kontakt mit dem reiseberichtersteller herstellen???

 kenia??? |kopfkrat 4 tage safari und 3 tage fischen ist auch nicht schlecht!!!


----------



## Karstein (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

@ Lotte: leider hatte ich das Video nur ausgeliehen bekommen, aber das dürftest für schmales Geld in gut sortierten Kaufhäusern oder Buchhandlungen bekommen - ist auch noch von D-Mark gesprochen worden, ich denke, das wurde Ende der 90er gedreht.

Ansonsten habe ich ein selbstgedrehtes Video von den Big Gamern des BGFC über das Angeln auf den Kapverden gesehen. Die waren mit dem Boot von Peter Döbler draußen und haben unglaublich gut gefangen, von Tunas bis Marlin. Am besten wäre, Du stellst mal Deine Frage zu dem Revier bei denen in´s Forum: www.bgfc.de Kriegst bestimmt etliche gute Tipps dort.

Mir fiel gerade noch ein, wenn Du zu den Kapverden nix findest - wie wäre es mit den Azoren? Die sollen auch sehr erschwinglich sein!


----------



## Karstein (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Na Lotte,

da haben sich die Mitglieder des BGFC ja richtig Mühe gegeben und tolle Tipps als Antworten parat gehabt, oder?

Wird´s Kenia? 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 @ karsten_berlin: jau, da sind wirklich sehr schöne tipps gekommen!!! und so ausführlich!!! danke für den link!!! 99,99999% wird es wohl kenia werden!!! muß am montag mal ins reisebüro und mal nachhaken, was es da noch gibt!!!!

 werde dann noch einmal berichten!!!


----------



## Karstein (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Uiiiii, Kenia - da bin ich aber mal gespannt!!! Bin neugierig, was so eine 2-Personen-Reise dorthin kostet, berichte dann mal bitte, ja?

Und erkundige Dich auch mal gleich im Reisebüro, wie das mit der Malaria-Schutzimpfung ausschaut - meines Wissens ist die notwendig.

Viel Erfolg und schönes Wochenende

Karsten


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Lotte 
nun 
für nee Woche !?

NA WEIß nicht wg.der Zeit
aber 

- Mallorca (call´a sa Vicente ) NIX BALLERMANN etc...
- Golf von Mexico so Ecke Florida / Alabama
- Ägypten

würd ich pers.drüber nachdenken! 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 jupp, leider nur ne woche!!! aber ich komme sonst gar nicht mit meinem weibchen weg!!! muß deswegen extra betribsferien einrichten!!! haben leider schon zuviele tagungen angenommen, daß wir 2 wochen weg können!!!!! 

 wenn ich die woche mache muß ich ebenfalls auf die preisvergabe an die "beliebtesten hotels deutschland" in berlin verzichten!!! wäre da auch gerne dahingefahren, da wir unter die ersten 30 (näherses erfahren wir erst vor ort) gekommen sind!!! naja, kann man nichts machen!!! ich will fischen und mit meinem weibchen in den urlaub!!!!

  aber kenia soll es wohl werden!!! die jungs vom bgfc haben mir das richtig schmackhaft gemacht!!!!


----------



## Sailfisch (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Kenia wird bestimmt gut. Hatte ich -wie schon gesagt- auch für Januar angepeilt.

Wünsche Dir viel Spaß und dicke Fische.

Und nicht vergessen, schöne Bilder machen und Bericht schreiben.  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Lotte (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht vergessen, schöne Bilder machen und Bericht schreiben.  :m  :m  :m


 moin-moin,

 klar doch!!!! ist doch selbstredend!!!! will euch doch auch ein wenig ärgern mit schönen bildern |supergri|supergri:m!!!!


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Hei Lotte,

ihr nehmt auch an der Hotel-Wahl teil? Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt und drücke euch beide Daumen für eine gute Platzierung! Bin auch mal gespannt, ob unser Jirko mit dem ABACUS-Tierparkhotel Berlin wieder einen tollen Platz einheimst.

Wann ist denn die Bekanntgabe hier in Berlin, steht der Termin schon?

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

nee, wie genial ist das denn????

 was macht jirko da denn????

 die bekanntmachung ist am 15.01. und 16.01 im ABACUS-Tierparkhotel Berlin |supergri|supergri:m!!!!

 ist ja lustig, bzw. so klein ist die welt!!!! naja, wenn das dann mit kenia nicht klappen sollte werde ich wohl jirko besuchen!!! hat das sinn jirko eine pn zu schicken, damit ich ein besonders schönes zimmer bekomme?????


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja lustig, bzw. so klein ist die welt!!!! naja, wenn das dann mit kenia nicht klappen sollte werde ich wohl jirko besuchen!!! hat das sinn jirko eine pn zu schicken, damit ich ein besonders schönes zimmer bekomme?????



klar, der ist doch eine Menschenfreund!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Nee, das ist echt nicht wahr, Lotte - liiieeest Du denn nicht, wo unser Norwegentreffen 2005 stattfindet? (pssst: "klick" auf das Logo unter meinem Posting! :m)

Jirko ist Hotelmanager des ABACUS! 

Na da kannst Du wirklich nicht nach Kenia, da machen wir dann lieber eine kleine Boardie-Party im ABACUS! (ich lade auch nette Mitglieder des BGFC dazu, wenn sie können  )

Das ist wirklich ein Ding, staune hier auch mächtig!

Bin gespannt, was Jirko zu den Postings hier sagt?

Grinsende Grüße

Karsten (ABACUS-Fan)


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

PS: ich schicke Jirko mal diesen Thread-Link hier nach Hause, DER wird Augen machén!!! :m


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich schicke Jirko mal diesen Thread-Link hier nach Hause, DER wird Augen machén!!! :m



Hab ihm schon eine PN geschickt. Hehe :m


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 nicht zu fassen!!! da sind hier mal gerade 7300 member und dann so ein zufall!!! echt nicht zu glauben!!!

 wenn ich die malaria schutzimpfung machen sollte wird es wohl nichts mit kenia!!! kann aber noch nicht sagen wieviel zeit ich zwischen den impfungen haben muß!!! werde mich am montag mal ausgiebig informieren!!!

 wenn dem dann so sein sollte wäre ich schon enttäuscht!!! aber so ein kleines treffen bzw. feierchen in berlin wäre natürlich echt genial!!! 

 @ jirko: würde dann auch ein paar tage früher kommen |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das ist echt nicht wahr, Lotte - liiieeest Du denn nicht, wo unser Norwegentreffen 2005 stattfindet? (pssst: "klick" auf das Logo unter meinem Posting! :m)


 neee, habe ich noch nicht gelesen!!! da ich noch nie in norge war und kein riesiges herzbluten haben möchte, habe ich mir das immer verkniffen!!!!

 |kopfkrat sollte ich aber mal machen!!!!

 #qso ein mist#q !!!! habe mich mit meinem weibchen zum abendessen im restaurant verabredet und werde nun gleich gehen müssen!!! schaue später noch mal rein, da ich die reaktion von jirko nicht verpassen will !!!!


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

@ Lotte: Also ich kann Dir eigentlich nur empfehlen, Kenia auf einen Monat später zu verschieben und Dir und Deiner Frau ein wenig Wellness im ABACUS zu gönnen! :m

Nach meiner PM habe ich eben Jirko extra noch mal angefunkt - gibt gleich Antwort!


----------



## Jirko (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

...na da zieht´s einem ja die strümpfe von den tretern :q dat iss ja wirklich nen ding - holymoly sach ich da nur 

huhu lotte #h

unser karsten übertreibt mal wieder´n büschen  bin nur F&B manager von diesem feinen häusele und freue mich natürlich riesig, mitgastgeber bei diesem tollen event sein zu dürfen  welches haus vertrittst du denn lotte? #h

PS: hof von bothmer? |kopfkrat... könnte passen lotte


----------



## Karstein (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Was heißt übertreiben? Wenn Du es nicht bist, hast es zumindest verdient.


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> PS: hof von bothmer? |kopfkrat... könnte passen lotte


 moin-moin,

 treffer!!!!! |kopfkratwoher weißte das denn schon wieder!!! da muß doch einer geplaudert haben, oder????

 also, ich mußte die ganze zeit beim essen schmunzeln!!!! ist das nicht wirklich verrückt???? da gibt es in der brd ca. 80.000.000 menschen!!!! und von denen sind nur ca. 7300 hier!!!! und von den 7300 sind auch nur ca. 500 richtig aktiv hier!!! und dann darf/muß ich mal nach berlin (obwohl ich lieber gen kenia fahren würde) und wer ist da f&b manager???? jirko!!!! ich komme da immer noch nicht drüber weg!!!

 @ jirko: weißt du denn schon näheres zu den plazierungen |supergri|supergri:m!!!! wir machen ja erst das erste mal dabei mit!!!! keine ahnung wie das abgeht da!!!!

 @ all die diesen thread bisher verfolgt haben: wenn ich wegen der schutzimpfung nicht gen kenia kann, fahre ich nach berlin und werde allen boardies die zu der feier kommen (machen wir dann eventuell am sonntag???? oder karsten) einen ausgeben!!!! halt, halt nur *einen*!!!! egal welchen platz wir belegen!!! auch wenn es platz 30 ist!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Stefan,

komm ruhig mal nach Berlin - ich bin auch auf den Norge Event - wird bestimmt ne spassige Sache !
Außerdem glaube ich, dass Du sonst nich so viele Boardies auf einmal treffen würdest. (außer am lille Baelt) |supergri


----------



## Lotte (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 @ klaus: aber das treffen ist doch erst im februar!!! |kopfkrat oder habe ich das flsch gelesen???? die ernennung zu den "besten hotels" ist aber im januar!!!
 und da will ich eigendlich gen kenia!!!! aber je mehr ich nachdenke umso weniger wäre ich betrübt, wenn ich wegen den schutzimpfungen da nicht hinkönnte!!! aber geil wäre das schon!!!!


----------



## langelandsklaus (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Stefan,

komm doch einfach am 12.02.05 - 13.02.05 zum Norge - Event nach Berlin.  :m


----------



## Karstein (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

@ Lotte: wenn ihr bei der Preisverteilung wirklich in Berlin anwesend seid, kommen Tanja und ich selbstredend rum zum ABACUS - auch, wenn es "nur" der 30. Platz wird, ist das schon ein riesiger Erfolg für euch bei den tausenden von deutschen Hotels!!!

Schließlich bin ich so ziemlich jede Woche bundesweit in irgendeinem Hotel und weiß zu schätzen, was bei dieser Auszeichnung dahinter steckt - bester Service und angenehmes Ambiente für die Gäste durch das gekürte Hotel!  #6 

Aber nicht, dass ich dadurch jetzt Deinen Big Game Start beeinflusse?  #t 

Viele Grüße und einen feinen 4. Advent gen Bad Zwischenahn

Karsten


----------



## Jirko (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

huhu lotte #h

mach mal klick und wähle im pop-up menü zielort bad zwischenahn - hehe #6

aber was die platzierungen anbelangt, da kann ich dir leider auch nichts verwertbares nennen, da daß bis zur prämierung nen streng gehütetes geheimnis ist und auch bleiben wird  kannst mir ja mal via PN deine teleniernummer rüberschubsen, dann können wir ja in der kommenden woche mal´n büschen aus´m nähkästchen plaudern - oki!? #h


----------



## Sockeye (19. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Hilfe, ich weiß nicht wohin!!!!!!!!!*

Wegen der Malaria Profilaxe, lass Dir keinen Blödsinn erzählen!

Es gibt momentan nur ein Medikament gegen das die (meisten) Malaria Erreger nicht imun sind. Dieses hat hammerharte Nebenwirkungen und sollte erst bei einer wirklich erfolgten Infektion eingesetzt werden.

Die anderen Mittel zur Vorbeugung sind wirkungslos.

Meine Empfehlung: Keine Impfung! Sondern immer schön mit Autan einreiben und zum Schlafen ein Moskitonetz verwenden. Und falls es dich doch erwischen sollte, (Hohes Fieber Schüttelfrost) erst dann zum Arzt. Nicht nach Nairobi oder Mombassa, sondern sofort abreisen und in ein Deutsches Tropeninstitut.


----------

